# Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 set to be first Intel-powered Android slate



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

*Sources :
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 set to be first Intel-powered Android slate*



> Intel may be about to muscle its way into the Android tablet market as reports surface that the rumoured Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 will sport an Atom processor.
> We've already seen a handful of Android smartphones pack Intel's tech under the hood, with the Orange San Diego and Motorola Razr i producing impressive performance from single-core Atom chips.
> Once again it's a benchmark result spotted by the guys over at SamMobile that has piqued our interest, with the GLBenchmark site stating that both the GT-P5200 and GT-P5210 variants (that's Wi-Fi only and Wi-Fi + 3G to you) will pack a 1.6GHz dual-core Atom Z2560 processor.
> It's what's on the inside that counts
> ...



*3D Graphics Performance of Samsung GT-P5200*
PS : these pics are taking up too much space, so spoilers.:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Yj860zz.png


*cdn.gottabemobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/P5200vsP5100vsN8000-575x219.png



*Intel Makes Galaxy Tab 3 the Fastest Android Tablet*




> A report from GL Brenchmark suggests that Samsung may be switching from processors based on UK-based ARM Holdings’ designs to Intel’s x86 architecture on its newest tablet. Specs and benchmarks for what is believed to be Samsung’s third generation and un-announced tablet series show the device running on a Clover Trail Atom processor made from Intel.
> 
> GL Benchmark shows that both the WiFi and the 3G variants of the Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 were clocked. The device is said to pack a dual-core Intel Atom processor clocked at 1.6 GHz with the company’s Hyper-Threading technology for boosted performance. A PowerVR SGX 544 MP2 GPU was also present and the display has a standard 1280 X 800-pixel resolution and not the high resolution screen that’s found on the Samsung-made Nexus 10.
> 
> With a dual-core Atom processor, the device scored some impressive performance, making it competitive against quad-core ARM chips like the Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 and the Exynos 5 Octa processor. According to Sam Mobile, the Antutu benchmark score is “the highest score we have seen on any tablet device,” and bests the dual-core Exynos 5 processor found on the Nexus 10.



*Google Results*

*Samsung announces Galaxy Tab 3, Wi-Fi version goes on sale in May*



> Samsung has realised that budget tablet market is more lucrative than high-end tablets, which hardly sell. If these features are any indication, we can expect to see* $150-$169 *price-tag for the Wi-Fi version.
> 
> The tablet will be competing with Acer’s Iconia B1, HP Slate 7 and Asus Fonepad tablets.
> 
> As you can see in the image, Samsung is using Galaxy Note 8.0 like design with Tab 3 with physical Home button back in tablets.



*androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/samsung-galaxy-tab-3_7-inch.jpg


i think it'll be awesome..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

Launched .

Samsung GALAXY Tab 3

but the specs are not as were Rumoured


----------



## quagmire (Jun 4, 2013)

'Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0' and 'Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1'

*720p screen  
*1GB RAM   
Why Samsung Why?


----------



## quagmire (Jun 6, 2013)

(US) Pricing for *Galaxy Tab 10.1*, *Galaxy Tab 3 8.0* and *Galaxy Tab 3 7.0* leaked:

*androidheadlines.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/SamsungGalaxyTab3Adorama-e1369647342144.png


Not bad.. Not overpriced like Note 8.0


----------



## quagmire (Jun 14, 2013)

Samsung Posts Kernel Open Source Code For Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 (SM-T310)


----------



## quagmire (Jun 25, 2013)

Official pricing out:


Galaxy Tab 3   10.1-inch (w/ Intel processor)  - $399
Galaxy Tab 3   8-inch (w/ Samsung Exynos processor)  -  $299
Galaxy Tab 3   7-inch (w Marvell processor)  -  $199


----------

